# Stuttering under hard acceleration + flashing CEL



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

So, I was coming away from a stop light today, and under hard acceleration, the motor started stuttering and the flashing CEL came on (but disappeared after 30 seconds). The car drives fine under normal throttle, so I'm guessing its boost related. That leads me to think it is a faulty diverter valve.
Any experts care to chime in? I have a dealership appointment tomorrow (car is under warranty), and I want to be educated so they don't try to pull anything on me.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Stuttering under hard acceleration + flashing CEL (curvedinfinity)*

coils.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Also, my DV has whistled for quite some time when it lets off boost. It sounds like a little bird is saying "Pheewww". I never bothered with it because the car kept boost quite well, but is that normal?


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Thinking about it, the stuttering feels somewhat like traction control.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Stuttering under hard acceleration + flashing CEL (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_coils.
 
x2...At least ignition/misfire related. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Stuttering under hard acceleration + flashing CEL (rbradleymedmd)*

especially flashing cell... go to autozone and get it scanned for codes.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

the turkey call is a clear sign your DV is blown. we need more bananas (information) to help you over the interwebs. If i was you tho - i'd pull dem coils out and swap em. i'd also get ***-commed.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Codes were P0303 and PD303, both "Misfire, Cylinder 3"
I guess that answers my question -- probably the coil pack?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_ probably the coil pack?

Yup


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

thats an easy fix !!!!! i'd replace them ALL tho.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

check your spark plugs too. I once melted the tip on one of mine which was causing misfires under hard acceleration. Everything was fine with my coilpacks


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info. Its much appreciated.


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

check your plugs...i had same issue...moved coils around and replaced plugs...no issue since...


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a surprising followup: the problem stemmed from a faulty mechatronics unit in my DSG. Apparently it somehow caused the misfires. I'm no expert, so I have no idea how that would work, but they are replacing it under warranty, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

mechatronics? i mean, is your dsg a robot in disguise... let us know the end result.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Autobot much...


----------



## Hello Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

I've recently learned that:
1. If it seems like a coil problem, and you and NON-Bosch spark plugs, the problem is your spark plug.
::and::
2. The MKV GTI can run off of 1 good spark plug, 2 with chipped ceramic around the center electrode, and 1 with NO ceramic and NO ground electrod and a BURNT center electrode!!
Amusing pics to come...










_Modified by Hello Bob at 6:03 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

So, dealer replaced my DSG's doingstuffbox and the problem wasn't resolved.
On the bright side, my DSG is likely to last a lot longer, and won't need an oil change at the normal interval (since they had to do one to get the unit out). On the not bright side, I need to get this fixed by three weeks from now for my track day.
It happens consistently at 3,000 to 4,000 RPM at WOT, and goes away by about 4,500 RPM at WOT. As per my initial impression, I'm guessing it is boost related. I'm going to arrange another appointment and get this resolved.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 6:37 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## Hello Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Possible problems:
1. Spark plugs
2. Coilpacks
3. PCV valve
4. Diverter valve


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_So, dealer replaced my DSG's doingstuffbox and the problem wasn't resolved.
On the bright side, my DSG is likely to last a lot longer, and won't need an oil change at the normal interval (since they had to do one to get the unit out). On the not bright side, I need to get this fixed by three weeks from now for my track day.
It happens consistently at 3,000 to 4,000 RPM at WOT, and goes away by about 4,500 RPM at WOT. As per my initial impression, I'm guessing it is boost related. I'm going to arrange another appointment and get this resolved.


It's a boost leak, but it may or may not be the DV. The DV is definitely the first thing to check though. I had the same misfire issue at WOT but only in cylinder 4 for me. I had a boost leak because there was a tear in my boost gauge tubing. A boost leak will cause your car to run rich, hence the misfires. You can swap your coil packs and plugs out if you want, but fix your boost leak before you spend any more money then needed.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for your experience anguishxiii ... I'm betting its my DV, since it has whistled for a looong time.


----------



## Hello Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Hey if you want a used DV to swap out, I got one. It's got about 14,000 miles on it, but the diaphram is not torn. Just pay shipping and I'll send it your way. It's better then forking over $40. Let me know


----------

